# FBAR question



## Amerikiwi21 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi there
It’s come to my attention that I unfortunately must file FBARs for the last 6 years. I’ve read through all the filing instructions and have a basic understanding of the process. My main question is how exactly does one find the highest amount in an account at any given time throughout past years, particularly if those accounts were joint accounts now closed? Is this simply a matter of asking the bank..? 
I would appreciate any guidance or information from those who may have also waded through the murky waters of US back taxes!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends on how accurate you want to be. The purpose of FBARs is to declare the existence of the account; you aren't being taxed on the balance. If you have a rough idea, guess and round up a little. They have no way of checking, and will in all probability never look at the things.

Depending on your situation, it may or may not be a good idea to come into US tax compliance. If you don't have any financial ties to the US or plans to return, and particularly if you have dual citizenship, there's no compelling reason to start filing.


----------

